# IPV 35w Mini



## DoubleD (7/11/14)

Initial thoughts:
Mini? Looks taller than a VaporShark.
Looks like a prototype to me, Im sure they could put a little more effort in the looks department 
I love that you can swop out 18650's 

Portability is the trend and I approve  

*Edit*: Its a 30w using the YIHI sx 130 board/module.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (7/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> Initial thoughts:
> Mini? Looks taller than a VaporShark.
> Looks like a prototype to me, Im sure they could put a little more effort in the looks department
> I love that you can swop out 18650's
> ...




Looks like the iStick and the ZNA was naughty and had this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

Oh yes please!

This is what I'm talking about. Instead of making 400watt devices, then next month a 600w...

Rather make smaller devices, with only the power that you actually need.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## free3dom (7/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> This is what I'm talking about. Instead of making 400watt devices, then next month a 600w...
> 
> Rather make smaller devices, with only the power that you actually need.



I wouldn't mind a 600w device, so long as I can plug my PC into it when I'm not using it for vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I wouldn't mind a 600w device, so long as I can plug my PC into it when I'm not using it for vaping



Lol... I suppose that could work


----------



## kimbo (7/11/14)

free3dom said:


> I wouldn't mind a 600w device, so long as I can plug my PC into it when I'm not using it for vaping



Or in an emergency you can jump start your car

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (7/11/14)

kimbo said:


> Or in an emergency you can jump start your car



Or as a defibrillator....CLEAR!


----------



## kimbo (7/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Or as a defibrillator....CLEAR!



lol i had to read that twice. I almost saw Vibrator

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (7/11/14)

kimbo said:


> lol i had to read that twice. I almost saw Vibrator



Hahaha, for that you'd need the extra screw-on adaptor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

